# Probleme mit den LEDs im Dark Base 700 (nicht die üblichen)



## Renovatius (15. Mai 2018)

*Probleme mit den LEDs im Dark Base 700 (nicht die üblichen)*

Edit: Ja scheiß die Wand an. Da klicke ich hier auf senden und drücke danach ein letztes mal frustriert auf den Knopf für die LEDs und prompt funktionierts. Danke Forengott!

Thread kann wieder zu -.-


________________________

Guten Abend,

ich habe nun wirklich jeden Thread zum Thema Dark Base 700 und Problemen mit dem PWM-Hub gelesen den ich finden konnte.

Leider sieht mein Problem etwas anders aus.

SATA-Stromversorgung steht. Lüfter laufen alle wie sie sollen über das Hub. Mein Mainboard hat keinen fancy RGB_Header als Anschluss. 

Ich möchte einfach nur über das kleine Knöpfchen Licht machen. Aber die LEDs vom Case bleiben aus. Interessanterweise scheinen sie aber zu funktionieren und auch Strom zu haben. Denn wenn ich einen Hard-Reset mache, blitzen die LEDs kurz weiß auf.

Aber ich bekomme sie ums verrecken nicht dazu zu leuchten. 

Gibt es Ideen eurerseits bevor ich bei be quiet anrufe?

LG

Reno


----------

